# Caramel Condensed Milk Dessert



## m-c-47 (Mar 19, 2016)

I am looking for the recipe for a desert which has a soft caramel filling and I think a sponge base, it also contains coconut, can anyone help please?


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2016)

m-c-47 said:


> I am looking for the recipe for a desert which has a soft caramel filling and I think a sponge base, it also contains coconut, can anyone help please?



Welcome to DC.

Have you tried going to Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk and taken a look at their recipes? 

Sweetened Condensed Milk Recipes - Eagle Brand


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2016)

Are you thinking of Tres Leche, here are a couple of recipes.

Tres Leches Cake with Dulce de Leche Glaze - Once Upon a Chef

Tres Leche Cake Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------

